# Being Human



## Gav (Feb 20, 2008)

I watched this last night courtesy if iPlayer.  I thought it was actually quite good - with a lot of promise.  I am a little disappointed to discover that it's only a one-off.


----------



## Pyan (Feb 21, 2008)

Saw the repeat tonight, Gav...quite agree. 
Why can't they make this into a series, instead of wasting all that money on rubbish sitcoms and police/hospital/thicko London soaps?


----------



## Gav (Feb 21, 2008)

Well the good thing about the beeb is that you can feedback to them.  I would suggest that anyone who likes it simply registers their interest via the beeb comments site.

I was quite impressed with the the way the whole show played out.  As far as I could see there was only one real clanger right at the end (won't say in case anyone else watches it - but it's to do with acting).


----------



## nj1 (Feb 21, 2008)

I stumbled across this show last night on bbc3, I agree it was an interresting concept and I thought it was part of a series, dissappointed to hear it's a one off. The ghost character had a bit of promise as to how much she can actually achieve, the warewolf was ok and the coitre of vampires who decided to come out of the shadows and re-start the 'hunt' was a great idea for a tv show and i was looking forward to see how it panned out. They could use these characters to attempt to foil the vampire's plot, would ave been a decent concept.
What's the point of the beeb making a one off with so many possiblities, perhaps it's they're new way of seeing what the public think of a new show before they invest?


----------



## Lucien21 (Feb 21, 2008)

I think it is intended to be a pilot for a potentil series if the ratings are high enough.


----------



## Gav (Feb 21, 2008)

In case anyone is interested here is the link to the show:

BBC iPlayer - Being Human


----------



## purple_kathryn (Feb 22, 2008)

Was Phoo Action a one off or have they dropped it?


----------



## Gav (Feb 23, 2008)

purple_kathryn said:


> Was Phoo Action a one off or have they dropped it?




It was rubbish anyway.


----------



## purple_kathryn (Feb 23, 2008)

it was very weird

they spent so much time advertising the damn thing though


----------



## Gav (Feb 23, 2008)

So I hear.  I don't have a telly so I end up watching everything on iPlayer.

Interesting idea.  Badly executed.

It looked and felt like a kids show.

Needed more footage of the girl in hotpants.


----------



## clovis-man (Feb 24, 2008)

Gav said:


> In case anyone is interested here is the link to the show:
> 
> BBC iPlayer - Being Human


 
Unfortunately, the link doesn't work in the U.S.

Jim


----------



## Gav (Feb 24, 2008)

clovis-man said:


> Unfortunately, the link doesn't work in the U.S.
> 
> Jim



It does if you know about IP spoofing.

In the absence of that I might recommend bit torrent.  Though you will have to look up how to sort that yourself.  I am sure the mods would be unhappy if I were to post stuff up for you.


----------



## Ice fyre (Jan 8, 2009)

*Being Human (Caution! May contain spoilers)*

Hello all.

I was perusing the BBC the other night and happened to notice that a new series will be starting. 

The premise is a vampire a werewolf and a ghost are sharing a flat. The pilot was made as part of a set of one off dramas to highlight new drama and possible new series. I enjoyed the pilot which was edgy, dark, a bit sentimental and quite funny. 

No idea when it is starting but I would reccomend it. It does look good.


----------



## MontyCircus (Jan 8, 2009)

*re: Being Human (Caution! May contain spoilers)*



Ice fyre said:


> ...a vampire a werewolf and a ghost are sharing a flat...



Sounds like a really good opening line to a joke


----------



## Fried Egg (Jan 8, 2009)

*re: Being Human (Caution! May contain spoilers)*

I saw the pilot last year when it was originally broadcast. I quite liked it so I would be interested in seeing a series. Does anybody know when it will be starting?


----------



## Ice fyre (Jan 13, 2009)

*re: Being Human (Caution! May contain spoilers)*

Hey Monty! Yes that was exactly what I though after I posted it! The series is supposed to be bit of a comedy as well as a dark Drama, so I suppose its acceptable 

All the Adverts say at the mo Fried Egg is coming soon, I willl try to do some digging in the next few days, although I belive theres something on U-tube, dont know what as my Internet at home is playing up a bit!


----------



## MontyCircus (Jan 14, 2009)

*re: Being Human (Caution! May contain spoilers)*

Cool, YouTubed it...looks much different than the wacky sit-com I imagined in my head haha.


----------



## Ice fyre (Jan 14, 2009)

*re: Being Human (Caution! May contain spoilers)*

Yes the pilot was quite dark and yet did raise a smile or two. The show like most BBC shows has its own fansite within the BBC 

BBC - Being Human - Homepage

Lets hope this isnt another Primevil.


----------



## HeiroEnigma (Jan 23, 2009)

*re: Being Human (Caution! May contain spoilers)*

Looks interesting!


----------



## Gav (Jan 26, 2009)

*Being Human (Caution: May contain spoilers.)*

Did you watch this last night?  I've been looking forward to this since the pilot.  I was quite impressed.  Snappily written and dark enough for my tastes.  It's not Friends with Monsters - which is what the beeb seem to be portraying  it as.  I saw the pilot and, though I am not sure why they recast a lot of it, the replacements are not so bad that it grated on my nerves.


----------



## Barristan (Jan 26, 2009)

*re: Being Human (Caution! May contain spoilers)*

So the 1st episode of the series has aired. I loved it, whats your opinion guys?


----------



## sloweye (Jan 27, 2009)

*re: Being Human (Caution: May contain spoilers.)*

I watched the first Ep on the I-player today, wow, its awsome!
I think the Wolf transformation was fantastic. cant wait to see more.


----------



## Pyan (Jan 27, 2009)

*re: Being Human (Caution: May contain spoilers.)*

Have it on tape, not watched yet...so I've added a spoiler warning to the title, and merged the two threads on the subject..


----------



## Connavar (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: Being Human (Caution: May contain spoilers.)*

So what is it like ?  Is it totally comic or does have serious story ?

I liked anything supernatural on the tv thats good.

Im liking the new Merlin that recently came over here and hoping other series like it follow it.


----------



## sloweye (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: Being Human (Caution: May contain spoilers.)*



Connavar said:


> So what is it like ?  Is it totally comic or does have serious story ?
> 
> I liked anything supernatural on the tv thats good.
> 
> Im liking the new Merlin that recently came over here and hoping other series like it follow it.



There is a mild comic element to it, its more a black comedy i supose. The next Ep is on tomorrow night here. its a real mix of supernatural drama with a light harted style.


----------



## Omphalos (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: Being Human (Caution! May contain spoilers)*

I dont watch the BBCA.  Anyone know if we get first run stuff here, or will we have to wait a year or so for this to come to the US?


----------



## sloweye (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: Being Human (Caution! May contain spoilers)*

BBC - Homepage

I'm not sure, you could try and see if the i-player works from there, its a BBC3 show.

Worth a try! good luck


----------



## Lenny (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: Being Human (Caution! May contain spoilers)*

I'm glad I've found a thread. 

I came across *Being Human* whilst I was perusing the iPlayer (as well as the new series of *Not Going Out*! ), and I've bookmarked it for a watch after tonight's bar activities.

Judging by comments already, it's definitely one to watch, so I'm looking forward to it.

Any recognisable actors in it, or is it an unheard of cast? I'm going to assume the latter, as it's a BBC3 production.

EDIT: Maybe not unheard of - two of the three have been in Doctor Who, and one of those two has been in a number of films and other TV series.


----------



## sloweye (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: Being Human (Caution! May contain spoilers)*

Just watched the second Ep, i think it fantastic!
I really hope the dont spoil this


----------



## Ice fyre (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: Being Human (Caution! May contain spoilers)*

The first episode was just the right mix of comedy and sadness, setting up a vampire plotline that is interesting and developing. The cast are all as far as I know unknowns but the were wolf is familliar as is the phycotic ex of the vampire, his last meal as it were.

Watched the second and felt its getting better, the scripting is tight pacing good, you feel quite involved in the story and the head of the Vampire clan is very creepy, fabulous actor to be able to change so quickly from benign to utterly evil.

Lets hope this keeps up the pace, so far its been good and I've enjoyed it I actually want to know whats coming next unlike its nearest rival "Demons" which after watching one episode of I was totally dis interested in the whole thing.


----------



## Shadow Trooper (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: Being Human (Caution! May contain spoilers)*

I've been quite impressed, as the discription didn't sound as if it would be as good a watch as it is. This is definately one series I will be returning to watch, along with Supernatural  

Ok, I'll be returning to Demons too! (I live in hope )


----------



## Ice fyre (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: Being Human (Caution! May contain spoilers)*

Watched the third episode, wow, funny a little creepy, but almost fell off my seat laughing at what has to be form me the funniest sex scene I have seen for a long time. 

They really have assembled a fantastic cast, everyone played well this week, it was funny, and how sinister was the dead girls fiancee become.

This show has fantastic timing very comic tragic in places but is paced well. Let us know what you think, the trailer for next week looks interesting


----------



## CBellenis (Apr 27, 2009)

*Re: Being Human (Caution! May contain spoilers)*

Anyone know if there's a second series due?


----------



## BelleMorte (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: Being Human (Caution! May contain spoilers)*

I just watch the first episode ... and I do like it.... I sincerely hope that BBC canada will air this serie.....


----------



## AE35Unit (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Being Human (Caution! May contain spoilers)*



MontyCircus said:


> Sounds like a really good opening line to a joke



Lol yea it does!


----------



## Krystal (Oct 4, 2009)

*Re: Being Human (Caution! May contain spoilers)*

Love Being Human, looking forward to another season. Is very different from other similar series and I love the unique feel of it. Also the dinamics of the three characters are great.


----------



## Daisy-Boo (Dec 28, 2009)

*Re: Being Human (Caution! May contain spoilers)*



CBellenis said:


> Anyone know if there's a second series due?


 
The second season is due out in early 2010, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Lenny (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Being Human (Caution! May contain spoilers)*

Just popped in to say:

"January 10th! ".

That is all.


----------



## Harry Kilmer (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Being Human (Caution! May contain spoilers)*

24, Burn Notice, Being Human - it will be a glorious New Year.


----------



## Mouse (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Being Human (Caution! May contain spoilers)*

Can't wait. Love Being Human!


----------



## Daisy-Boo (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Being Human (Caution! May contain spoilers)*



Lenny said:


> Just popped in to say:
> 
> "January 10th! ".
> 
> That is all.


 
* Dance of joy *


----------



## Harry Kilmer (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re: Being Human (Caution! May contain spoilers)*

Looks like this is going to be darker then the last series even 

Great example of what the BBC can do.


----------



## Shadow Trooper (Jan 11, 2010)

*Re: Being Human (Caution! May contain spoilers)*

Pants! Missed last nights episode. Will have to scan the tv weekly to see when it's repeated. 

Enjoyed the last series and hope they carry on the good work.


----------



## Mouse (Jan 11, 2010)

*Re: Being Human (Caution! May contain spoilers)*

Loved last night's episode! I was getting really frustrated with George, but Russell Tovey is an ace actor. I almost bawled when he was crying his eyes out. Almost.


----------



## CBellenis (Jan 13, 2010)

*Re: Being Human (Caution! May contain spoilers)*

Thrilled this is back! - George was irritating me too - but the story came good! It's looking to be excellent again


----------



## Mouse (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Being Human (Caution! May contain spoilers)*

Last night's episode of this was brilliant. Anybody else catch it? Such a good twist at the end!


----------



## Harry Kilmer (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Being Human (Caution! May contain spoilers)*

Great episode, loved the scene about Hustke.


----------



## Mouse (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Being Human (Caution! May contain spoilers)*

Yeah that cracked me up!


----------



## Daisy-Boo (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: Being Human (Caution! May contain spoilers)*

I'm so glad I wasn't the only one who was irritated with George. I wanted to give him a sharp smack to the head and tell him to stop whining and listen to his girlfriend. Thank goodness he regained a measure of common sense towards the end.

Was anyone else disturbed at how easily Mitchell was smacked around by the new guy? I think it was the first time we really got see how Mitchell's refusal to drink human blood affected his strength.

Annie didn't have much to do in this episode. I wonder what lies in store for her, now that she's gained her revenge on the psychopath-ex. I have a feeling they might work him into the story again.


----------



## natalienoo (Nov 22, 2011)

Hello all.  Glad I've found an existing thread for this show, despite it sort of waning last year.
I watched the last episode of season 3 yesterday evening.  Great show.  As soon as George's line "You smell like a polo.  Do you have a hole?" was said, I had a good feeling about the script.  Dodgy acting in parts, but that only adds to its charm.  And I loved the spins on classic lore they explored.  

Season 3 for me was the weakest up to date, and I don't really know where they can go from here.  But I'm an optimist and will give it a go if they decide to make another season. 

..Anyone know if they are planning on making one, or if it's all speculation at the moment?


----------



## natalienoo (Nov 22, 2011)

Also, there's a US version.  Re-made to be canceled.  It's dreadful.


----------



## Daisy-Boo (Nov 22, 2011)

As far as I know, season 4 is in the works. However Aidan Turner will not be in it and it's doubtful that Russell Tovey will be in it either. So I'm not sure how season 4 will be handled in the absence of two of the leads.


----------



## natalienoo (Nov 22, 2011)

I suppose it can go one of two ways, depending on the way the story progresses.  Aside from flashbacks, bringing Mitchell's character back would cheapen it for me.  As for George, I don't really see how his character will develop any more than it already has.  But there's still potential for another good season yet.


----------



## Daisy-Boo (Nov 22, 2011)

I also wondered how they would handle George and Nina once the baby/cub arrived. TV shows don't always have a good track record when introducing a child. I'm very interested to see what the new incarnation of Being Human will look like.

As for the US version, I like it very much and am looking forward to season 2, which starts in January if I remember correctly.


----------



## Interference (Nov 22, 2011)

natalienoo said:


> Also, there's a US version.  Re-made to be canceled.  It's dreadful.



I tend to agree.  It seemed to lack the courage of the UK series and re-introduced aspects of Vamp Lore that the UK version wisely ignored.  And running two episodes to make one U.S.-friendly story was almost timid.

I'm glad to hear the UK series is coming back, though I can't really see how they're going to get away without two of the main characters.  Will they be re-cast?  Or dropped?  I, for one, will feel a little bit cheated if they don't resolve Mitchell's story once and for all.



Daisy-Boo said:


> TV shows don't always have a good track record when introducing a child.



And that's putting it mildly.  Family life and adventure can't be shoe-horned together successfully, as has been shown time and time again in both drama and comedy situations.  It unbalances the drama and defocusses the comedy.  I'm thinking of Bewitched, Frazier, ST-TNG (Wesley), Friends, the last couple of seasons of Angel (Conor, Fred), even Buffy, though Wedon had a perfectly formed story-arc for Dawn.

Unfortunately, in RL people fall in love and tend to reproduce and their lives accommodate the change, but in fiction we all have to make that adjustment and, frankly, we, as an audience, don't have as much investment in the raising of the child as the characters and only hanker after the old days in the most extreme terms: We watch something else.

You may now decide for yourselves which clause that "Unfortunately" refers to


----------



## Mouse (Nov 22, 2011)

As far as I'm aware, Russell Tovey is in series four, but has dropped out for series five. He says it felt weird without Aidan Turner there. I think he's finished filming, or almost finished filming, for series four. 

So, series four, no Mitchell.
Series five, no Mitchell, no George.


----------



## Mouse (Jan 19, 2012)

Ok, series four no Mitchell, no Nina! Aaah!

Anyway. Yay:


----------



## Moonbat (Jan 20, 2012)

Yay!
I've been waiting for a new series, looks good.
Do you know when we can expect it?


----------



## Mouse (Jan 20, 2012)

I've heard February 25th, but don't know how true that is. Officially, it's 'coming soon'.

Here's new vampire dude:


----------



## Mouse (Jan 25, 2012)

The 5th of February, Moonbat. And that _is_ official.


----------



## Moonbat (Feb 10, 2012)

I watched the first ep on catchup on Tuesday (it having being aired on Sunday)
Was mightily impressed,
Can't believe they ***SPOILER*** Killed off Nina, I really liked her

Still a very promising beginning, and lots of new characters, although I think the vampire replacement is slightly less cool than Mitchell was.

My girlfriend said, and I quote 'It has got better season by season, and is now even better than Madmen.'

Which is high praise indeed.


----------



## Mouse (Feb 10, 2012)

Finally someone else has seen it! Been waiting for somebody to comment.

I liked it but didn't think it was _that_ good. In fact, I was really miffed about the whole Nina thing. I know there's not a lot they can do without the actress, but...

Also George? Really? First episode? Pah.

Also, I _hate_ flashforwards. Absolutely and utterly. Thanks Lost for that one. 

I think it's changing too much. 

But Annie cracked me up in this episode though.


----------



## Interference (Feb 10, 2012)

The "Nina thing" would certainly have been more effective if we'd seen it, or at least had it lasciviously described by someone we didn't like (done with ham-fistedness towards the end of the episode).

The "George Thing" worked neatly and logically for me, except for that poster on the wall.  Come on, guys, really!  (Probably a homage to something but I didn't get it.)

I'm ok with the other triumvirate, though, and have hopes for its contribution to the series, however I get a nagging suspicion that old ground is going to have to be traced if we're going to bring them up to speed, so expect a lot more flashbacks down roads we've not seen before.  Bummer.

And now we have a Time Travelling Ghost as the enemy, and lots of emotional complications in the offing.  Pardon me while I find a cushion to stifle the yawns with.  How utterly unnecessary was my first thought.  How unnecessarily convoluted.

But, I guess, when you take away the mystery and mystique of the Old Ones, all you're left with is convoluted emotional hang-uppery.

I'll keep watching, of course (I'm genetically predisposed to the genre ) but I won't be expecting any more great insights into the social implications of Monsters Among Us.


----------



## Mouse (Feb 10, 2012)

Interference said:


> I'm ok with the other triumvirate, though, and have hopes for its contribution to the series, however I get a nagging suspicion that old ground is going to have to be traced if we're going to bring them up to speed, so expect a lot more flashbacks down roads we've not seen before.  Bummer.



I think the old werewolf is gonna die and the ghost lady will go with him. Leaving us with new vampire Hal, Annie and Tom. 

On the Being Human website there have been intro videos posted for Hal and Leo already.

(I'm guessing that's what you're talking about, sorry if it's not!)

What I didn't get is... why and how does a vampire's hair grow?!


----------



## Moonbat (Feb 10, 2012)

> why and how does a vampire's hair grow?!


 
that's a really good point, we never saw Mitchell requiring a hair cut
I reckon it was just a clever way for them to introduce us to a new vamp.

And yup, the old Wolf will die off, and then the new team will join annie and the other guy (is it Leo?) and that'll make a new team.

I'm wondering if Annie will ever show off the sort of power she once had, was screaming at the screen for her not to let them take the baby!!!


----------



## Interference (Feb 11, 2012)

Hair and fingernails continue to grow after death.  This was one of the factors (factoids?) that inspired Stoker when he constructed the appearance of his Dracula.


----------



## Mouse (Feb 12, 2012)

Moonbat said:


> And yup, the old Wolf will die off, and then the new team will join annie and the other guy (is it Leo?) and that'll make a new team.



That's Tom. Leo's the old wolf.



Interference said:


> Hair and fingernails continue to grow after death.  This was one of the factors (factoids?) that inspired Stoker when he constructed the appearance of his Dracula.



No, I thought that was a myth? It's the skin shrinking that makes the nails look longer. The nails don't grow at all.


Just seen the new episode. Extremely predictable - I knew everything that was going to happen before it happened.  But, it did almost make me bawl and god, I _adore_ Tom.


----------



## Moonbat (Feb 13, 2012)

I was plesantly surprised with ep 2.
I thought it was more comedic than most, I expect they had to get the new trinity together and then they can bring in the season arc, so they could toy with the characters. Really loving Annie, she is the best thing about it.

Do you think Hal has a bit of Mitchell about him? They meantioned he was old, I wonder how old?

And, If I'm not mistaken, isn't Eve trying to kill herself?


----------



## Mouse (Feb 13, 2012)

Yeah I think that is Eve trying to kill herself, though I don't get that at the moment. I'm not sure how a ghost can time travel and I don't think I like the idea.

I think Hal's quite different from Mitchell, which is good. He has some little quirks. The thing with him and the copper obviously knowing him is quite Mitchell/Herrick-esque though.

I did like Annie too during this ep. She's got funnier, definitely.


----------



## Moonbat (Feb 20, 2012)

Well I just saw yesterday's episode, and I'm bit like 'neh'  

It had some good moments and the relationship between Hal and Tom is developing nicely, but the ending with the new vampire and the old vampire librarian was getting a bit kitsch. I'm a big fan of the show but sometimes it is a bit rubbish, I thought the fight was poor as well, but glad to see Annie actually using some powers.


----------



## Mouse (Feb 20, 2012)

Ah that's a shame, I really enjoyed the episode. Actually laughed out loud a couple of times and I've not done that for a while.

I know I've said it before but I really love Tom. I love his character possibly more than I liked George. 

The ghost for next week's ep looks a bit weird!


----------



## Moonbat (Feb 21, 2012)

Yeah, at first we thought it was Annie's old boyfriend, but it turns out it isn't (checked IMDB)
Something fishy going on with him though, I reckon he is there to cause trouble, these ghosts, nothing but trouble makers (except for Annie)

It was a funny episode, but it sometimes gets a little too cheesy, even though it is fairly cheesy at times, when it gets to extra cheese I get a little bit embarassed that I'm watching it and liking it.


----------



## Mouse (Feb 21, 2012)

James Lance, it is. Had to Google it soon as I saw him cos I couldn't think of the actor's name and it was driving me nuts!

I find it weird that Nina and George wouldn't hang round as ghosts to see their daughter grow up. (I know the actors are gone so they can't, but story-wise it doesn't make sense.)


----------



## Moonbat (Feb 21, 2012)

Do werewolves turn into ghosts?

I think we can assume that vampires don't, but I don't think we've seen any lycan ghosts.


----------



## Mouse (Feb 21, 2012)

Yeah, we saw George turn into a ghost and walk into his door saying he had to be with Nina.


----------



## Moonbat (Feb 22, 2012)

oh yeah! Silly me. And we saw the old werewolf get a door when he died.
Ah, but Annie said that you might not get another chance to get through the door if you let it go, so maybe they were more interested in a peaceful afterlife than watching Eve grow up.


----------



## Mouse (Feb 22, 2012)

Oh yeah, I forgot about Leo.

That's true about not getting another chance... but how come this weird ghost-bloke in next week's ep looks like he can come and go?


----------



## Moonbat (Feb 22, 2012)

it was the whole 'foot in the door' thing.  got to use those feet.

There has been some passing back and forth between the worlds, Mitchell sort of did it and so did Annie (I think)


----------



## Mouse (Feb 22, 2012)

Yeah that's cos she was in purgatory wasn't it? Maybe that's what the deal is with the new guy.


----------



## Moonbat (Mar 5, 2012)

Well I have just watched episode 4
Pretty good, I like that they brought in new types of monsters, in fact they have kind of introduced 2 (Demons and Succubi) So I'm quite happy with that.
Was a good episode, and I think Hal is becoming a good character, they seem to do the whole 'trying to resist his thirst' thing for the vampires, Mitchell was kind of the same, though I think I prefer Hal.
We haven't seen much of Tom's struggle, they even glossed over his change with him saying 'I'm cream crackered it was a full moon last night.' so they've allowed us to skip another full moon with no real story, although next week looks like it'll be more about Tom.


----------



## Mouse (Mar 5, 2012)

Yeah looks like there's lots of Tom stuff coming up. I knew what that woman was pretty much as soon as she could see Annie, but I like that there's new monsters.

I like Hal too. Like Tom more though, the whole birthday stuff last episode and all his pictures on his wall is heart breaking. 

I like the new bad vampire too (Cutler, is it?). He's weird.


----------



## Moonbat (Mar 12, 2012)

I thought this week's episode was fab, loved the young werewolf, she was a funny chracter. Shame Tom thought he had to let her go, she'll be in later episodes for sure. Also liked the ghost ending, it is all hotting up. I wonder how many episodes this season, I think it was 7 last season, so maybe the next one will be the last, I hope not.


----------



## Mouse (Mar 12, 2012)

It was good wasn't it? God, I almost bawled with the whole Tom and Allison thing!  (Love, love, love Tom.) Thought it was the funniest ep so far.

Not keen on how next week's looks. I don't like the whole time travel thing.


----------



## Moonbat (Mar 13, 2012)

I've often wondered about Annie's place in the world. She seems to be hanging around a long time, I thought (in series 1 or maybe 2) she found her door and went through, but then Mitchell went and found her and brought her back, so does that mean she is still waiting for her door, or that she turned away from it? 
How does that work with her going through a door with Eve?


----------



## Mouse (Mar 13, 2012)

She got her door at the end of series one after she'd got back at her fiancé Owen for killing her, but she didn't go through because I think Mitchell got staked. (Not in the heart!)

In series 2/3 she got dragged into someone else's door (the creepy old guy - can't remember his name, the big baddie of that series), which is why she was reluctant to go with Eve I think.


----------



## Mouse (Mar 18, 2012)

Posting now in case I forget this: What was Eve on about with the whole 'Leo sent Mitchell back through his history?' I did not understand that at all. Did I mis-hear?!


----------



## Moonbat (Mar 19, 2012)

Not sure if she said Leo, but the girl who plays Stacey in Eastenders and was one of the boxcar victims, took Mitchell back through his history when he went through the door to get Annie back. They showed him being in a war someplace and being turned into a vampire (i think)


I watched last night's episode and I thought it was great, the whole season has brought up really well to the finale, not sure if Annie is going to do what Eve told her to do, we didn't see any pics of Hal in the teaser for next week, but that is a good way to keep us guessing if he is still alive. And the old ones have finally arrived (in the guise of Sherlock's brother) after about 4 seasons of talking about them. Not sure how the series will end, but I bet it'll be a good'n.


----------



## Mouse (Mar 19, 2012)

Ah! She was called Lia. That explains that then. See, this is what you get when you give characters similar sounding names!

I thought it was a good ep too. A bit tragic. Loved seeing Cutler's backstory. I know they didn't show Hal, but I doubt he's been killed.


----------



## Moonbat (Mar 19, 2012)

> I know they didn't show Hal, but I doubt he's been killed.


 
I might hold you to that.


----------



## Mouse (Mar 19, 2012)

I think the fans would go nuts if BH killed off Hal! From what I can gather on Facebook people are finally starting to think he's a good replacement for Mitchell.


----------



## Moonbat (Mar 19, 2012)

But it was all written and filmed before we had a chance to like him, so maybe he's a gonna. But I agree with you, I doubt they'll kill him off.


----------



## Mouse (Mar 19, 2012)

Oh yeah that's true. Gonna go with not dead though! I don't think Eve'll die either.


----------



## undormant (Mar 25, 2012)

Can't wait for tonight!

R


----------



## Interference (Mar 25, 2012)

Mouse said:


> I think the fans would go nuts if BH killed off Hal! From what I can gather on Facebook people are finally starting to think he's a good replacement for Mitchell.



He's a cypher for Mitchell in so many ways, personal habits notwithstanding.

I hope to have my wish come true some time in this series where the vampire's history isn't all about the wars he was in.  Yes, undoubtedly, war is the best place to pick up random corpses, but clearly vampires have varying interests.  What about the whole immortality thing which might lead some to extreme sports or something?  Or what about a vampire who sets traps for his victims, like a spider.  Or a vampire whose main motivation is to drain the bloodline of a particular family?  Something, anything, with a little depth, please.

Having mini-ranted, I'm also looking forward to tonight's episode - Hell, it's got _Mark Gatiss_ in it!

*excited glee*


----------



## Mouse (Mar 25, 2012)

What was the war Hal was in? I remember the scene. Not much of his backstory has been about wars though, has it?


----------



## Interference (Mar 25, 2012)

It was his _only_ backstory 

Also remember Angel and the Boxer Rebellion?  Great fun, and said it all, really, for me.  Mitchell's back story included him being turned, though, and the conflict he was faced with once he knew what had happened to him.  Hal's visit to the playing fields was almost incidental and progressed little but to introduce us to the vamp he'd made and whom he later had to kill.  In the same episode, I think.

I dunno which war it was, but the uniforms were 18th century, I think, though.


----------



## Mouse (Mar 25, 2012)

What about all that other stuff where he was wearing a suit? I don't know what era that was. Wasn't war stuff though, was it?

And the stuff about Cutler.


----------



## Interference (Mar 25, 2012)

Mouse said:


> What about all that other stuff where he was wearing a suit? I don't know what era that was. Wasn't war stuff though, was it?
> 
> And the stuff about Cutler.



Fine, fine 

But that isn't really what I mean.  What I'm asking for is a vampire whose life surprises me.  There have been a hundred years of vampire lore and very few have tried to come up with anything significantly original.  _Being Human_ was the first to seem to be trying seriously and had raised my expectations of what to expect.  The fault may lie with me, but perhaps the observation may encourage me or someone else to write the vampire story I'm looking for.

Personally, I'd trust someone else to do it better than me


----------



## Mouse (Mar 25, 2012)

Maybe we'll see some more backstory if we get another season.


----------



## Interference (Mar 25, 2012)

Fingers seriously crossed.  They have a brilliant opportunity now to come up with something as fresh and engaging as our introduction to George and Mitchell in the pilot and first series.


----------



## Mouse (Mar 25, 2012)

Definitely. I've got no idea how the ep's going to go this evening. I guess we won't be able to make any guesses about another season until we've seen it!

They keep posting 'sneak peeks' on Facebook. I almost watched one, then decided not to.


----------



## Interference (Mar 25, 2012)

No, no sneak-peeks, please!!  I have to have memory-wipes every time one sneaks under my radar.  As a result, I've already forgotten three birthdays and an anniversary this year alone - and it's only March!  Darned spoilers!


----------



## Mouse (Mar 25, 2012)

Eeeeeee! Was a good'n!

*spoilers follow*

Cutler! I felt so bad for him. And Tom - I almost cried at the end. Looks like we've got a new ghostie to replace Annie next year then. I kinda like Alex. 

Gotta say, I couldn't see how the end was going. So it was cool that Annie just exploded them all!

Not sure what the deal was with Milo - clearly he knew what was going to happen and he got Tom out?

Who do you think the new guys were at the end? Angels, I reckon. Gotta be.


----------



## Interference (Mar 27, 2012)

Gritty angels!  I love the idea!

Yes, they've managed to pull the casting around and - I'm sorry to say - it needed getting Annie out of the equation.  Even though we have another season ahead of us of a ghost not knowing what her unfinished business is, war memoirs of a vampire and Tom missing his dad - and I hope they've done the decent thing and thoroughly thought out Alex's back-story before putting pen to paper - but she is what was lacking in a group dynamic that includes the boyish Tom and fastidious Hal.

My bugbear about this episode, and there had to be one, is the crossing-the-threshold.  Oh wow, I thought.  It burns a bit, but you can still do a five minute monologue before anything seriously bad happens; and even then you still have to be staked before it'll kill you.  Presumably, if he'd carried out his plan and left he'd have just spent a few days recovering.  Oh, well.

I much preferred the Invisible Barrier idea that has worked so well for so long, and would have preferred even more if Annie's conflict had been that she _invited_ him in to do his worst before having her, dramatically essential, change of heart.

Overall, I have my reservations about the entire season but I realise that it was necessary to allow time to introduce the team for the next.  Not all is forgiven, but a lot is


----------



## Mouse (Mar 27, 2012)

I liked that Cutler was melting! (Well, I didn't cos I liked him, but...) As he pushed through and his fingers were burning, I was thinking that once he'd got through, he'd be ok in the house but nope! Kept on burning! I imagine if Annie didn't stake him he would've just melted witch-stylee. He knew he was a gonner anyway.

One thing I've been thinking about... How come, now Eve's dead, are the vampires still alive?


----------



## Interference (Mar 27, 2012)

We still don't know, do we, how her death is meant to signal the end of vampires?  It's a complex conundrum I think they've set themselves.  How does the absence of a person effect the ascendancy of a species?  Is her, or more exactly Annie's, sacrifice the inspiration that'll prompt the formation of some kind of international resistance?  Or will it go deeper than that.  And what were the Angels (if such they were) doing during the alternative history that was less effective than what they're going to do now?

I hope they've figured all of that - and more - out


----------



## Mouse (Mar 27, 2012)

Me too! Can't wait for next series.


----------



## Interference (Mar 27, 2012)

That's what I meant to say


----------



## Moonbat (Mar 28, 2012)

Well, what a finale. I have to admit I was a little disappointed with it, it was great in many places but I wasn't happy how it all got tied up in one episode.

Not particularly happy about the death of the old ones, but there were two that sneaked away (the young girl and an older guy left when Hal entered the room with the bomb. Not sure that vampire lore says that anything you blow up will die, but we will accept that. From what was said by Mr ? (what was Gatiss' name, Mr Zero, or Mr Cold or something?) we can assume that all the old ones were present and that Hal was the only old one not present, Hal has said that he had 500 years alive so he's no where near as old as Mr ? as he mentioned seeing Jesus and Pharoes, but still he did mention that Hal would be the only one missing if he wasn't with them, so we can assume that there are no other vamps older than Hal (except the two escapees)

Still not sure why the Old ones wanted to end the world starting in Barry? 

As for Eve's death it might only signify that the Vampires can't rule the world, and not necessarily the end of them, but it did wipe out most of the old ones that (apprantly) rule the vampire world from overseas. It does at least mean that the odl ones lead by Mr ? are not going to start the rule in Barry with all their might, but they might still do something, just not as quickly and ruthlessly.

The 'angels' as Inter refered to them are interesting, I like the way that Being Human always brings in the next big band at the end a season. They remind me somewhat of the baddies in season 2 (or was it 3) with the people that experimented on the werewolves, as they sort of know about the types but are hidden from them.

The angel man (who is a great actor that was in Luther and N.E.Ds as well as other things) sort of knew Alex was there, maybe even saw her but acted as though he didn't fully see her so that she wouldn't panic too much, and he mentioned that MOST vampires/ghosts/werewolves don't know his organisation exists. 

A couple of swears in the last episode, including the f word!!! From Annie of all people, but it was a good ending for her, I like that they have moved on and made a new generation of main characters, but we will have to see where they go from here.

What about the other werewolf, he was mean and quite amoral, but we will have to see if he hangs about longer, I suppose we know that werewolves don't live forever, so he can't have been around that long.

Anyway, it'll be another year or two before we get a new series, so I guess this thread will hiberbate until then


----------



## Mouse (Mar 28, 2012)

Mr Snow.  I forgot those two 'old ones' legged it.


----------



## Susan Boulton (Mar 28, 2012)

I did notice that Hal was called Hal York at some point in the series and he did say he was a prince... So.... what if he was actually Henry V, who died as a young man?


----------



## Anne Lyle (Mar 28, 2012)

No, Henry V was a Lancastrian. AFAIK there are no Henrys in the Yorkist line, at least not in the main descent from the first duke.


----------



## Susan Boulton (Mar 29, 2012)

Anne Lyle said:


> No, Henry V was a Lancastrian. AFAIK there are no Henrys in the Yorkist line, at least not in the main descent from the first duke.


 

Ok, major blunder there lol... War of the Roses not my study era. (now 1900 to 1950 that's very different.) I just knew that there was a couple of Henrys in there somewhere. Still it was an idea.


----------



## Anne Lyle (Mar 29, 2012)

Heh, I know very little post-1800. I got the impression that Hal was significantly older than the Wars of the Roses, which was really the end of the Middle Ages.

The alternative is that he could be Henry Fitzroy (Henry VIII's *******), but in that case he would be more likely to adopt the surname 'Richmond'. And in any case that scenario has already been done, in (IIRC) The Vampire Diaries.


----------

